# La muscle Norateen heavyweight 2



## jim55 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi just wondering has anyone used this supplement and is it as good as it states or is it just another big company charging you a lot of money for a mediocre product? Thanks.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

I tried it,cost alot of money and did nothing for me. Go for something else bro


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

marketing hype. i wouldnt even consider using it if i was you mate. i dont like la muscle as a company as i think their marketing is bordering on conning people and preying on people who may have problems with their self image!

also a good friend of mine used to get part sponsorship from them a while back. when he won his last show they wanted him to send them loads of photos of himself for their website. he basically told them to get lost because he didnt actually use their supplements cos he didnt think they were very good and even at the discount he got from them he could get better products cheaper!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

this stuff is rubbish mate ,took it for a while, did nowt,try cell tech and nitro tech done more for me


----------



## denono1466867929 (Jan 13, 2007)

most of it is hype mate. When i first started training i was susceptable to believeing everything i read or heard from others but to be honest mate, i dont rate it and have cut down on my supplement use.

Dont get me wrong supplements do have their place but a clean diet, in my opinion is more important.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want to use a good prohormone go for either Biotests Tribex or Alpha Male, both are quality products and will actually do something.

Have a look on www.betterbodies.uk.com who actually sponsor this forum, their prices are very good on these.


----------



## jim55 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advicxe everyone. Extreme which would you recommend out of Tribex and alpha male? Also just wondering is creatine just as good as a cap or is it best to take it in powder form?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

they are both good products, the Alpa Male has everything the Tribex has plus more, so it is essentially a better product BUT if you've never used anything before why not run with the tribex initially and see how you go.

I've used Tribex and it was the closest I ever felt to being on gear when I wasn't on gear, so I was thouroughly impressed.

Have you used creatine before? If not I'd have a go with straight monohydrate first. People will say this or that is better and it may be so in their case but for many creatine monohydate works well and is great value compared to creatine ethyl ester/kre-alkalyn etc.

Don't buy creatine monohydrate tabs or caps, why pay a load more for binders?


----------



## jim55 (Sep 25, 2006)

im taking extreme creatine at the mo along with whey protein but i was just looking for something extra so i will try that tribex then thanks. Thanks for the advice on the creatine as well i will stick to powder then.


----------



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2006)

This 'Tribex' you mention, is this similar to LA Muscle's Vasculator? Reason i ask is my mate has started taking it and seems to think it works!!


----------

